# TOWING Carriage DOMANI 24'TT



## packcoach (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone have experience towing the Carriage Domani travel trailer.  I'm usinga 2008 F-250 Super Duty to tow a 2009 Domani and I'm having major towing issues and I'm using the Equalizer hitch and sway system.  If I don't get some help with this soon I'm going to have to find some other way of having Fun..
Will


----------



## utmtman (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: TOWING Carriage DOMANI 24'TT

What kind of problems are you having?  I have not experience with the particular trailer but have towed others.   Some have their quirks and no two tow alike.


----------



## RVRuben (Sep 12, 2009)

RE: TOWING Carriage DOMANI 24'TT

I just purchased a Carriage Domani travel trailer 32" DT 3000 and it is dancing all over the place. We put another sway control bar on it (TWO) which made it better but it is still very hard to tow. The weight of the trailer is 8100 lbs and my 2009 Dodge RAM pulls 9100 lbs. The salesperson said that it will pull it easily but it is having a hard time especially with the severe swaying. Gas mileage normally is 16 mpg but while towing the Domani it dropped to 6 mpg.


----------



## utmtman (Sep 13, 2009)

Re: TOWING Carriage DOMANI 24'TT

Have you weighed the trailer fully loaded to see what it actually is weighing.  Also is there anything you really dont need to drag around that you could leave home to help lower the weight a little.  And lastly are the trailer tires all aired to the same pounds and in some cases you will need to air them to the max allowed on the tire.    One other possibility is the weight is heavier on one side than on the other.   Try getting a side to side weigh and see what you find.  I found with most the trailers I towed my gas mileage dropped by as much as 7 mpg.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 13, 2009)

Re: TOWING Carriage DOMANI 24'TT

Will there seems to be some issues with Carriage towing. As Lee said I would start with weight on hitch and side to side.  At what speed are you getting the sway? You may very well be getting near or over your max tow weight.


----------



## RVRuben (Sep 22, 2009)

RE: TOWING Carriage DOMANI 24'TT

Thanks for the tips. We aired all the tires up to spec and checked everything. My next step is to try to pull it with a dually 3500 Dodge w/Cummings Diesel. If it still whips around I'll know its not because of the truck. I will post my findings. Thanks again boys!

Ruben


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 23, 2009)

Re: TOWING Carriage DOMANI 24'TT

Ruben,
Several others have posted lately about the Domani.  Sounds to me that Carriage has major problems with this trailer.  NO trailer, not even a 5th wheel, will tow properly with no or little tongue weight.  Sway problems will not disappear with another truck.

I would suggest you go to a scale and weight the entire trailer.   I am saying unhook on the scale and see what the trailer weights...then move the tires off the scale and see what tongue weight is.  That amount needs to be at least 10% of total and probably closer to 15%.

Get back to us and tell us what you found.


----------

